# Lipoma removal during hernia repair



## marciatraves@hotmail.com (Feb 24, 2010)

I work for 5 general surgeons who regulary perform different types of hernia repairs. In reading their operative notes, I have come across the fact that on occassion they also perform an excision of a lipoma from the spermatic cord. 55520 cpt code. I do not find any reason not to bill this with the hernia repair but I have one physician who is leary of my billing this. Any feedback on this one?????  We already don't get paid for mesh on most procedures or hernia sac removal, so I want to get my doctors reimbursed for services performed..


----------

